
42 (Answer) - ahmaman
https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(answer)
======
chrisbennet
It's also the atomic weight of Molybdenum or the first page of my old web
site. [http://www.chrisbennet.com/](http://www.chrisbennet.com/)

